# Can anyone recommend either Wessex Fertility, or Complete Fertility?!!



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

We're looking into private fertility clinics in Hampshire. Can anyone recommend either of the above clinics?

Many Thanks


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Tinky,

I have had my last two treatments at Complete Fertility. I can not say enough about the clinic. The staff are so lovely and I never have to wait long for appointments. I don't know much about Wessex but would def recommend Complete Fertility.

Are you having IVF or ICSI?

Jo x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

IUI has been recommended to us, but we don't qualify for IUI, or IVF on the NHS because I'm 28.

We've been told we might get funding for another cycle of Ovulation induction.....

So far we've had x4 cycles of Ovulation Induction (with menopur injections), the first of which did achieve pregnancy, but I miscarried at 4 weeks. But because the doctor recommended IUI I don't know if we should just go ahead with that?

We went to open evenings at both clinics, but we felt that Wessex was much better organised and well thought out. Also the consultant there has been awarded a doctorate for her research in PCOS which is my problem. 

What put me off about complete fertility was that you don't always get to see your named nurse for your scans, whereas at Wessex you see the consultant for ALL scans right the way through. 

xx


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hiya,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, its so awful when you have been through so much just to get that positive result. I had a miscarriage last July and I really struggled to get back to normal.

I have always seen the same nurse at Complete but perhaps things have changed more recently. I have to admit i would prefer to see a consultant more often but just thought that was the norm! I did think about going to Wessex but because I had such good treatment at Complete I decided to stay with them. It sounds like you should def go to Wessex especially if the Doctor specialises in PCOS & sounds like can really help you.

Do you live in Southampton?

Xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

We used the Wessex and can't recommend them highly enough, although as my signature suggests I might be a tiny bit biased    It was such a personal service and we felt very well taken care of. I had an early bleed just after my BFP and they were very compassionate when I thought I'd miscarried. I had to phone them last week to discuss what to do with our frosties and even the embryologist asked how my LOs are doing.


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations Sho po on your bundles of joy.

You ladies have really made me think about changing clinics. It's so difficult to know what to do for the best as there is so much at stake.

Jo x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

It is hard to make a decision, you just have to go with your gut I think. Complete wasn't open when we were choosing a clinic (our choices were the Wessex, Sailsbury or some other much further away), who knows what our decision might have been if it was.


----------



## Frair (May 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm going through my first cycle of IVF and have chosen the Wessex. I did visit both clinics and left the Complete Fertility Clinic in tears. Every step of the way I had to wait 3-4 months for appointments. I'm 39 and felt that I wasted almost a year of my life which at 39 you defo don't want to do. Also, having waited 4 months to see the consultant I was given a student. I went to Wessex who were also recommended any way by a friend who had, successfully, 2 beautiful girls and I can't recommend them enough. We have seen senior consultants the whole time and actually it almost feels a bit like a family. You get to know everyone as its a relatively small clinic. Even the receptionists were lovely!! Its a stressful process and so anything to help make things easier you want and the Wessex get top marks for that.

As I am awaiting the outcome of my first cycle (day 14 post ET is this Thursday), I can't tell you how successful it is but I wanted to share my experience with you as it was chalk and cheese between the 2.

Good luck xx


----------

